# Toro Power Clear 180 review



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was looking around for reviews on the Toro Power Clear line and found this review for the Power Clear 180 model. It looks like exactly what I'm looking for. Now to find a Toro authorized dealer that has a good deal on this model.


Toro Power Clear 180 Review Snowblower.com


----------



## flyingHDsod (Dec 3, 2010)

Greetings amped 16


This is Mike with The Home Depot in Chicago. That snow blower you found is a great choice. I know that model is one of the best selling ones this year. For a decent sized driveway that should do the trick. The Toro Power Clear 180 also come in electric start as well which can make it even easier to start then there super easy recoil start. When you’re looking around for one stop by any Home Depot and see if we can help you out, it’s nice since you can see it up close and personal. If you have any questions on this machine feel free to let me know and will be more than willing to answer.


Mike


----------



## jem84 (Jan 18, 2012)

There's your answer amped16!


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

An old thread so I checked to see if the OP ever mentioned what he ended up buying.
I didn't find where he did.

Amped_16, are you still shopping?


----------

